# Need some cutting board advice



## Schroedc (Dec 7, 2016)

So I have a bunch of wood on hand and a few folks have been asking me to make cutting boards. I'm thinking about doing some thick 2 inch butcher block style boards. What sizes seem to work best for you folks that do these boards regularly?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 7, 2016)

I've only been making them a short while but I see a wide variety of opinions from people. Some want short and some want loner. My butcher block style is 12x20x 1 1/4ish but I can only plane 12". I have had a couple request for wider. But what do I know, I'm the hairsticks king

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I've only been making them a short while but I see a wide variety of opinions from people. Some want short and some want loner. My butcher block style is 12x20x 1 1/4ish but I can only plane 12". I have had a couple request for wider. But what do I know, I'm the hairsticks king


Looks like you've also recently mastered the potty too!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 7, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Looks like you've also recently mastered the potty too!



One picture isn't proof of mastery....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 7, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> One picture isn't proof of mastery....


Agree, but I ain't asking for more!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 7, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> One picture isn't proof of mastery....


I have more pictures. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2016)

Colin, my "big" boards are 12" × 18". They are a popular size. There are some men that have Napoleon complexes that will ask for a 18" × 24", but I only get 2-4 requests a year for those. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 7, 2016)

Tony said:


> Colin, my "big" boards are 12" × 18". They are a popular size. There are some men that have Napoleon complexes that will ask for a 18" × 24", but I only get 2-4 requests a year for those. Tony



How thick do you go?


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> How thick do you go?



After I posted that I realized I left that off, sorry. The 12" × 18" is about 1-1/4", the bigger ones are 2" thick. Tony

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I've only been making them a short while but I see a wide variety of opinions from people. Some want short and some want loner. My butcher block style is 12x20x 1 1/4ish but I can only plane 12". I have had a couple request for wider. But what do I know, I'm the hairsticks king



Tony, do you run end-grain boards through your planer? Tony


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 7, 2016)

@Tony , your thoughts?


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 7, 2016)

Nevermind, I should have hit refresh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2016)

Also Colin, square ones do pretty good as well, about 15". Tony

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 7, 2016)

Tony said:


> Tony, do you run end-grain boards through your planer? Tony



I'm curious about this too. Do you remember the trick the guy said at the woodworking expo?


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 7, 2016)

I won't run end grain in the planer. I've had some explosions...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 7, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Agree, but I ain't asking for more!


He hollered today " daddy,


Tony said:


> Tony, do you run end-grain boards through your planer? Tony


I have and can very gently but I have a 12" drum sander or I can clean them up with Cnc router. A guy I know who build strictly end grain uses only a planer I know I know.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I won't run end grain in the planer. I've had some explosions...



That's why I was asking, it's a baaaad thing. 



El Guapo said:


> I'm curious about this too. Do you remember the trick the guy said at the woodworking expo?



No I don't remember that.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 7, 2016)

Tony said:


> Tony, do you run end-grain boards through your planer? Tony


I use the planer before I cut them in strips to flip up for end grain


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I use the planer before I cut them in strips to flip up for end grain



Good, I was starting to worry......


----------



## Tclem (Dec 7, 2016)

Tony said:


> Good, I was starting to worry......


I did a few times just to see how my buddy does them. He glued up a scrap piece to the end and after 5 years has never had an issue. I'm not going to take the chance. Lol


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 7, 2016)

I will only sand end grain, I don't care what anyone says, I have a hard enough time keeping my shorts clean

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I will only sand end grain, I don't care what anyone says, I have a hard enough time keeping my shorts clean



I'm with you Greg. I planed one before, it exploded and that was the first and last time I'll do that! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 7, 2016)

@Tony Thanks for the size recommendations, I wondered about the square ones too.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 7, 2016)

@Tony - since you are short do we need to scale up your measurements to actual size?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Dec 7, 2016)

I agree with y'all about the planer but this guys swears he ha


Schroedc said:


> @Tony - since you are short do we need to scale up your measurements to actual size?


lololololololololol


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> @Tony - since you are short do we need to scale up your measurements to actual size?



When I stand them up on end they come to my knee. Put one in front of @Sprung and cut it off abut mid-shin. Tony

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------

